# 8N Snow plow How To??



## mmccarthy7220 (Oct 13, 2009)

Hi, I really want to get a front mounted snow blade on my 8n but I'm having a hard time finding plans or a "how to" website. Does anyone know where I can look, or a link to some do-it-yourself slideshow?
Thanks, Mike


----------



## Bamataco (Apr 22, 2009)

The only thing that I can suggest is what I do myself in situations like this. Search the internet for lots of pictures. Really look at them closely. You should be able to develope a plan for what you want from that.


----------

